# Value of Schwinn Fair Lady



## knkracing (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady. I know this was the only year of the Fair Lady that they put painted fenders on instead of the chrome plated fenders. Does anyone know the value of these? Here a of mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I sold one similar to this and got $75. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 2, 2014)

Around Mpls $50-$75. May take a while to sell too- lots of them on CL.
There was a mint one at a local swap, it was older tho- '69 I think, and no takers at $100.

 I was tempted just because it was so nice, but I already have 2 for my twin nieces, and there would have been a fight over the "nice" one 

Darcie


----------



## knkracing (Aug 3, 2014)

I have seen some Fair Ladies on ebay and craigslist but none like the one I have. They are all in other years with the chrome fenders. This one I have was only produced in 1979 with the painted fenders.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Unfortunately girls Stingrays just don't bring much regardless of how unusual they are. If you could get $100 I'd call that a really good day. V/r Shawn


----------

